# Western Australia Bans E-cigs.



## Hotti (27/4/14)

Seems that the person arrested is a South African. 

http://m.smh.com.au/national/health...ind-the-smoke-and-mirrors-20140426-37aum.html

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/14)

Sigh...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (27/4/14)

Ow my goodness


----------



## BhavZ (27/4/14)

What next.. 

Some GVT officials really do not understand the recourse of their actions and how it affects a nation


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

Australia and Germany are always the extremist countries. I wouldn't worry about this

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (27/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Australia and Germany are always the extremist countries. I wouldn't worry about this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


...not really. for the latter.


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

No offense to you Tom. Just from I have read germany bans lots of games or has them modified for less violence. They also banned live fighting shows like mma but I hope vaping doesn't get hit for you 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/14)

And as does Australia with similar things so I just wondering if there would be connection

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (27/4/14)

I still question one statement, What is long term study?

I know of how many vapors that have been vapeing for years, personally I know a two friends that have been vapeing for 8 years.

Who is the longest term vapor on this forum, or what is the longest term you know of someone that has been vapeing?

When cellphones first came out there where all kinds of scare theories about them causing cancer due to radio waves, did the authorities jump up and down to ban cellphones or protect us from the possible harm, NO. Why, because it would have infringed on there writes to freedom. Did they ban and say we need more long term study, NO.

I am all for regulation, and I know it is a good thing, but where is my right to choose.

Every time I read one of these articles I get more pissed at the ridiculousness of this, and the shortsightedness of these regulatory attitudes.

Let me stop before I go overboard here. Forgive my rant, but if I can not share my views on this forum then where can I.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

On a related note, I'm sure 8 years is pretty young in comparison to traditional tobacco but I'm also pretty sure the hardware and juice technology has improved in ease of use and safety. Will probably be a good couple of years before any type of tests and group studies become available.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

Peeps your are in sensitive terrain, be careful and try and keep the subject to vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (28/4/14)

My comment above while in response to the Auzzie ban, is not directed at a single nation or state. Authorities are there to uphold and enforce regulation to protect it citizens, and this I support.

What my point is, and the thing that peeves me the most, is when they enforce laws on us for the sake of some conservative notion and not science or fact, or because of clueless reasoning, that is what gets me riled up. It is no longer about protection or rights, it is about control, 'We have the power, so we can do what ever we please to suit our conservative views', or 'Just because we do not like the way something looks or is perceived, we will ban it'. 

And the fact that scares me the most, is a our local authorities do not have an original bone in them, they will always adopt someone else's standard just because it suits there personal agendas, without first having applied thought or factual reasoning.

And then a final point, they keep on going on about that there is not enough known about the effects of vapeing, and they keep expecting the industry to do the studies. What are our taxes for, why can they not use our money that we give them to pay for independent studies to be conducted, thereby giving themselves the facts they need to make educated reasoning about how to enforce or regulate our rights to be citizens of a democratic society.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silverbear (28/4/14)

Wanted to add, in support of @Matthee, this is not about culture or nation bashing or discrimination, this is about rights. And right now it is about our right to choose health and not about the history of a nation or country.

So I agree, people keep it on topic and relevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/4/14)

Understood and agreed, I have deleted my post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

